# قائمة بكميات مواد البناء اللازمة لانشاء مبنى سكني



## agm2005 (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
في البداية أود أن اعبر عن صادق شكري وامتناني للقائمين على هذا المنتدى والمشاركين فيه وأدعو الله عز وجل أن يوفقهم إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه

اخواني انني وبعض الأصدقاء بصدد دراسة انشاء مبنى سكني مكون من 6 طوابق (أرضي وخمسة طوابق متكررة) - الدور يحتوي على شقة واحدة بمساحة 100م2.

برجاء الإفادة عن الكميات التقريبية المطلوبة من مواد البناء وذلك للأساس والطوابق الستة.

وشكراً،،،،،،،


----------



## محمد حافظ* (9 فبراير 2009)

الكميات التقريبية لاعمال الخرسانة بالمبنى :
1 - حديد التسليح 36 طن 
2 - اسمنت 120 طن 
3 - سن 240 م3 
4 - رمل 120 م3 
اما الاعمال التشطيب فممكن اى مهندس معمارى يقوم لك بها واتمنى ان اكون اديت شئ يفيدك


----------



## م توني (24 فبراير 2009)

على فرض ان كمية الكونكريت المتوقعة هية (220m3)
وطول الخط المركزي c.l=60m

نجد مايلي وبصورة تقريبية

الطابوق=250m3
وكمية الطابوق =125000طابوقة
الحديد=88طن
السمنت=130 طن كلي مع التشطيب
الرمل =200m3
الحصى=190m3

وهذا شيء تقريبي اخي العزيز ونشالله قدمت مساعدة .........عاشق العراق


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (24 فبراير 2009)

*يريت أعرف بالظبط إنتوا حسبت بناءا على إيه
مع العلم إني طالب في تانيه مدني
*


----------



## استشاري البناء (24 فبراير 2009)

الاخ agm يمكنك الاستفادة من ورقة العمل في ادناة:
 نعني بعملية التخمين تحديد كميات المواد الانشائية اللازمة لاكمال البناء وتحديد السعر الكلي للبناء بشكل تقريبي وهي من الخطوات الهامة قبل المباشرة بالبناء ليتسنى لنا معرفة الجدوى الاقتصادية لهذا المنشأ والقابلية الاقتصادية لانجاز العمل .
 من الامور الهامة والتي يجب ان يعرفها المخمن كيفية حساب المساحات والحجوم للاشكال الهندسية المختلفة . فلحساب عدد الطابوق اللازم لبناء جدار بطول معين ، عندها يجب حساب حجم هذا الجدار وذلك بضرب طوله بارتفاعه بسمكه رياضياً والناتج يتم من خلاله معرفة عدد الطابوق .
 وفي الصفحات التالية سنقوم بتلخيص طريقة حساب كمية المواد الانشائية لكل نوع وبالتفصيل .

 الطابوق 450 طابوقة لكل متر مكعب واحد من البناء .
 فمثلاً لحساب عدد الطابوق لجدار بطول (5م)
وارتفاع (3م) وسمك (24سم) :- 
 حجم البناء = 5×3×0.24 = 3.6 م3 
 عدد الطابوق = 450×3.6 = 1620 طابوقة .

 البلوك 65 بلوكة (ذات أبعاد 40سم×20سم×20سم) .
 فمثلاً جدار خرساني من البلوك بطول (5م)
وارتفاع (3م) وسمك (20سم) :-
 حجم البناء = 5×3×0.2 = 3م2 
 عدد البلوك = 65×3 = 195 بلوكة .

 الخرسانة وتختلف كمية المواد اللازمة لصناعتها حسب
نسبة الخلط كالآتي :-
1. نسبة خلط (1½:3:1) /
السمنت : 8 كيس\م3
الرمل : 0.41 م3\م3 صب
الحصى : 0.82 م3\م3 صب
فمثلاً لصب ارضية معينة بطول (4م) وعرض (4م) وسمك (20سم):-
حجم الصب = 4×4×0.2 = 3.2 م3 
كمية السمنت اللازمة = 8×3.2 = 25.6 أي تقريباً (26) كيس 
كمية الرمل = 0.41×3.2 = 1.31 م3
كمية الحصى = 0.82×3.2 = 2.62 م3
2. نسبة الخلط (6:3:1) /
السمنت = 4 كيس\م3 صب .
الرمل = 0.45 م3\م3 صب .
الحصى = 0.9 م3\م3 صب .
3. نسبة الخلط (4:2:1) /
السمنت = 6 كيس\م3 صب .
الرمل = 0.42م3\م3 صب .
الحصى = 0.84 م3\م3 صب .
4. نسبة الخلط (8:4:1) /
السمنت = 3 كيس\م3 صب .
الرمل = 0.48 م3\م3 صب .
الحصى = 0.96 م3\م3 صب .

اللبخ بالسمنت والرمل نسبة (3:1) وبسمك 2سم 
 السمنت = 10كغم\م2 من المساحة الملبوخة .
 الرمل = 0.02م3 من المساحة الملبوخة .
فمثلاً لحساب كميات لبخ جدار بطول 4م وارتفاع 3م :-
مساحة الوجه الملبوخ = 4×3 = 12م2
السمنت اللازم = 12×10 = 120كغم (2.4كيس) .
الرمل = 12×0.02 = 0.24 م3 .
 مونة البناء للطابوق 
1. المونة بنسبة خلط سمنت : رمل (3:1) /
كمية السمنت = 90 كغم\م3 بناء .
كمية الرمل = 0.23 م3\م3 بناء .
ملاحظة / في حالة استعمال البلوك الخرساني بدلاً من الطابوق فتكون المواد اللازمة لهذه المونة الرابطة :-
كمية السمنت = 50 كغم\م3 بناء .
كمية الرمل = 0.16 م3\م3 بناء .
2. المونة الرابطة من الجص /
 كمية الجص = 0.25 م3 لكل م3 واحد من البناء .

البياض بالجص والبورك
 كمية الجص = 25 كغم\م2 (على فرض سمك البياض 2سم)
 البورك = 1.1كغم\م2 

النثر بالسمنت الابيض والغبرة
 كمية السمنت الابيض = 1.1كغم\م2
 الغبرة = 1.1كغم\م2

 اعمال الصبغ داخل البناية
1. الصبغ بالبنتلايت / قاط واحد = 0.035 غالون\م2
 قاطين = 0.042 غالون\م2
 ثلاث قوط = 0.052 غالون\م2
2. الصبغ بالبوية او مانع الصدأ / قاط واحد = 0.052 غالون\م2
 قاطين = 0.07 غالون\م2
 ثلاث قوط = 0.1 غالون\م2


اعمال الصبغ من الخارج (السنوسم) 
 قاط واحد = كيس واحد (زنة 40 كغم) لكل 40 م2 
 قاطين = 2 كيس (زنة 40 كغم) لكل 40 م2 .
التطبيق بالكاشي الموزائيك 
 على اعتبار حجم الكاشية الواحدة (30×30) سم : 
عدد الكاشي = 12 عدد لكل (1م2) وعلى اعتبار ان مونة التطبيق سمنت مقاوم : رمل (3:1) وبسمك (3سم): 
كمية السمنت = 15 كغم \ م2 
السمنت الابيض للتشربت = 2كغم \ م2 
التطبيق بالكاشي الفرفوري (15 × 15 سم)
 وذلك باستعمال مونة السمنت العادي : الرمل (3:1)
كمية السمنت = 15 كغم \ م2
كمية الرمل = 0.03م3 \ م2
عدد الكاشي الفرفوري = 45 عدد لكل (1 م2)
ملاحظة : يكون التشربت بالسمنت 2 كغم \ م2 . 
التطبيق للازارة بالكاشي الموزائيك(10×10سم)
 وذلك باستعمال السمنت المقاوم والرمل (3:1)
كمية السمنت = 1.5 كغم لكل متر طول 
كمية الرمل = 0.003 م3 لكل متر طول 
العقادة بالطابوق والجص 
 كمية الجص = 63 كغم \ م2 
 عدد الطابوق = 57 عدد لكل م2
اعمال التسطيح 
 الزفت السيالي = 8 غالون لكل (100 م2)
الكير الحار (1سم) = برميل واحد (سعة 200 لتر) لكل 25 م2 .
طبقة الستايروبر(العازل)(5 سم) = (1م3) لكل(20 م2) . 
الماستك = برميل (200) لتر لكل(100) م2 .


كمية حديد التسليح
1. الخرسانة المسلحة للاسس تحتاج الى حديد تسليح بكمية (75.5) كغم لكل متر مكعب واحد صب 
2. الخرسانة المسلحة (1: ½1: 3)المستعملة في السلالم والسقوف والاعمدة تحتاج الى كمية حديد تسليح بمقدار (120كغم) لكل متر مكعب واحد صب . 
3. الخرسانة المسلحة (4:2:1) للسقوف والاعمدة والسلالم تحتاج الى حديد (100)كغم لكل (1م3) من الصب . 
العقادة بالطابوق والسمنت (4:1) 
 عدد الطابوق = 57 طابوقة لكل (1م2)
السمنت = 12 كغم لكل 1م2 
الرمل = 04،0 م3 لكل م2 
القواطع بالطابوق سمك(12 سم) نصف طابوقة
 باستعمال مونة السمنت : الرمل (3:1) .
كمية السمنت = 12كغم \ م2
كمية الرمل = 0.03م 3\ م2
البناء بالطابوق والجص
عدد الطابوق = 450 عدد لكل (1 م3).
كمية الجص = 0.25 م2 لكل (1 م2‑).
ملج بالسمنت والرمل (3:1) للازارة سمك 1سم
كمية السمنت = 5 كغم \ م2 .
كمية الرمل = 0.01 م3 \ م2 .
ملج الازارة بالسمنت والرمل (4:1) سمك (1سم)
كمية السمنت = 4 كغم \ م2
كمية الرمل = 0.01 م3 \ م2
التبليط بالخرسانة (4:2:1)
 1. خرسانة سمك (5 سم) :-
 كمية السمنت = 15 كغم \ م2
 كمية الرمل = 0.02 م2 \ م2
 كمية الحصى = 0.04 م2 \ م2
 2. خرسانة سمك (7.5 سم) :-
 كمية السمنت = 23 كغم \ م2
 كمية الرمل = 0.03 م2 \ م2
 كمية الحصى = 0.06 م2 \ م2
 3. خرسانة سمك (10 سم) :-
 كمية السمنت = 30 كغم \ م2
 كمية الرمل = 0.04 م2 \ م2
 كمية الحصى = 0.08 م2 \ م2
هناك مجموعة من الملاحظات العامة حول عملية التخمين منها :-
 1. تضاف النسب في الجدول ادناه الى كميات المواد المخمنة وذلك لتلافي الخطأ الناتج من ضياع وتلف جزء من هذه المواد :-

  المادة النسبة الاضافية​السمنت 3%​الحصى 5%​الرمل 5%​الطابوق 5%​الجص 20%​​ 2. ان وزن البرميل الاعتيادي المليء بالسمنت (166كغم) وطن السمنت الواحد يملأ (6) براميل .
 3. ان مساحة (1 م2) تحتاج الى (25 طابوقة) .
 4. ان (م2 واحد) يحتاج الى 2 غالون قير .


----------



## حاتم محمد احمد (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## حاتم محمد احمد (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلاعلى هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## en_maher (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك حسابات سريعة لكنها مفيدة وقريبة من الواقع


----------



## م. احمد عادل (25 أبريل 2009)

*شكر خاص لاستشاري البناء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ استشاري البناء شكرا للمعلومات القيمة التي افدتنا بها


----------



## eng-hym (25 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة للصب بمونة السمنت+الرمل عند تطبيك الكاشي ممكن اعرف كمية السمنت والرمل للمتر المكعب الواحد وبارك الله بجهدكم المميز


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (26 مايو 2009)

*شكرا استشارى البناء*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الاخ استشاري البناء شكرا للمعلومات القيمة التي افدتنا بها*​


----------



## هشام النافري (26 مايو 2009)

ابحت عن تقرير عن انواع الحجارة الطبيعية


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (26 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على المعلومات الجميله


----------



## سوسن الامين (22 يوليو 2009)

ما هي الطابوقة ؟ و شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## MOAIYED (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياعزيزززززززززززززززززززى


----------



## civil_gehad (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم على تفاعلكم وردودكم الجميله جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## علي الغريب2 (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا يا عراقي يا اصيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## lolo200890 (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليك بس صراحه انا مش فاهم اللغه ياريت بالمصري


----------



## امير الصباح (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات البسيطة و المفيدة جدا


----------



## ahmed fuoad (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أبوجبل (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووور أخى أفادك الله وزادك​


----------



## م.ايفين (5 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ أستشاري البناء 
مشكور على هذه المعلومات 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nona2000 (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة بس عايزة اعرف معنى الطابوقة


----------



## المساعد 1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## morocoo (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا استشاري البناء


----------



## وردةالحياة (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,,,شكرااااا جزيلا اخي مستشار البناء علي المعلومات الرائعه جزاك الله خير ^_^


----------



## mostafa rehan (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا استشاري


----------



## iraq_eng (13 أبريل 2010)

بس حبيت اقول للاخ الاستشاري جزاك الله عنا خيراً وبارك الله بكم


----------



## ماجد خزعل (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو الى من يساعدني اريد معرفة اسعار الحديد ومواد البناء في العراق رجاءا مع فائق الشكر


----------



## ماجد خزعل (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو مساعدتي رجاءا بهذا الموضوع


----------



## sima (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ استشاري البناء شكرا للمعلومات القيمة التي افدتنا بها*​


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا استشاري البناء*

معلومات مفيدة, واقعية وشاملة. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## stevel-eng (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng_hima2055 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

لكل اللي عاوز يعرف معنى الطابوقه 
هي بلوكات من الاسمنت ابعادها 40 *20*20 
يستخدمها الاخوه السعوديين في البناء بدلا من الطوب الاحمر المستخدم في مصر


----------



## dankog (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا باش مهندس ربنا يجعلوا ليك فى ميزان حسناتك 
مستجد dankog


----------



## هيثم الموسوي (7 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ايمن عبد الخالق (7 يوليو 2011)

مش كده


----------



## خالد جمال الدين (9 يوليو 2011)

ياتري يامحمد ياحافظ مطلوب مننا معرفة الكميات دي لمبني عدد طوابقة غير معروفة او مسطح المبني علي الاقل اد ايه ولا دي فزورة مطلوب حلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن ارسل لك كمية مبني انا نفذثة ياتري هتكون الكيات دي انت عارف لاي مبني ومساحته او عدد طوابقة ارجو ياجماعه اللي عارف يرد واللي مش عارف يسكت احسن


----------



## amjed1 (24 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والشامله للموضوع


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (21 ديسمبر 2014)

Many many thanks dear


----------

